# Strange scabs on nose and lips.



## lauraetco (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi there,
What do you suppose this is?

Last week, I notice tiny bumps and figured it was a mild sunburn. Mind you, it hasn't been very sunny. Mostly horribly cold, windy, and rainy.

Could it be wind burn? My other horses don't have it.

Photo-sensitivity caused by a plant? They have been in the same pasture all summer/fall.

I slathered his nose in zinc oxide, this morning. Hopefully, it will help to protect while it heals.

Shall I give it a few days and then treat with an anti-fungal/anti-bacterial?

What would you do?
Thanks so much.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

It looks a lot like sunburn to me


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah, that looks like sunburn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I have a palomino that sunburns every time the sun is out! I agree with the above posters that most of it looks like sunburn, but I'm not so sure that is what is going on on his bottom lip.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

Agreed ^ There is also something I heard of once called Dew sickness? You might google that.


----------



## JenniMay (Aug 17, 2011)

I've seen it before. I mixed zinc oxide, Biozene, antifungal cream (athlete's foot or Monistat), hydrocortisone cream and triple antibiotic ointment & applied for a few days in a row. Cleared up within 3 days.

The mixture looks like mustard, but it works!


----------



## lauraetco (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks!
I already checked out dew sickness. It has something to do with eating or brushing up on a type of clover which causes the skin to be more sensitive to the sun. I have no idea, however, if we have that clover and why it would all of a sudden cause problems.
It's strange because he was out in the sun all summer and there hasn't been much sun in the last week.

Will try a similar concoction.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Sunburn maybe...
Looks more like a reaction to something in the pasture grass he is exposed to or the hay he is eating.
If pastured... weather and seasons have and are changing a lot in the last few weeks....
I have now wet grass from dew that is different and doesn't burn off for many hours unlike the summer heat and sun will dry most dew off the grass within a hour of sunup it now stays wet till 10am...

Hay...have your horses been given a hay roll or fed hay now from a new delivery load?

Could be again something they are brushing their face against and into that is causing this not just sunburn...being it is only the muzzle the idea of it being sunburn should be affecting the entire face not just the muzzle area...


----------



## PaintedMare (Nov 7, 2012)

my horse use to get this and it looked exactly the same. its the dew sickness alright. it is not something that will effect the overall health of your horse but it will cause them discomfort. i don't know if we have that kind of clover either, but basically what i started doing was preventative treatment. Its a pain but i put sunscreen on her everyday as often as possible and make sure if you decide to do this to get the waterproof kind. i usually get the sport sticks. and if i even see a slight sign of redness on her mouth i apply aloe every night for a while. i also have not had to deal with it this past year because my horse is now on a dry lot.


----------

